# Beautiful Aquatic Plants! Wow!



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Opinion time. Strictly for fun only. Voice your feelings and / or opinions!

A. Wow! Those Aquatic Plants are SO Beautiful and unique! I think God just did a PERFECT job creating them and each one must have been created with a specific purpose in mind! And there is NO WAY that they could have evolved out of some primordial 'ooze' or algae! 
Thank you, God!

B. Wow! Those Aquatic Plants look nice. But I believe that they actually randomly evolved out of primordial ooze or algae. Basically, they are related cousins of algae. Okay, they are nice looking cousins of algae. Thank you primordial ooze!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

now thats a loaded question... lol I can't answer it sorry.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hahaha such a goofy poll ... thanks GOD


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Awesome poll Jimbo,

It's thanks to God for me too.


----------



## Cheyd (Mar 17, 2004)

Thank you Primordial Ooze....


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Thank You God for the primordial ooze


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

Thank GOD that it created such a elaborated plants with a great diversity of shapes, colours, flowers, etc.
From the biggest Echinodorus to the smallest Glosso GOD's had can bee seen in their beauty. Praised be GOD.


----------



## random_alias (Nov 7, 2005)

I just say, "Thank goodness!"

and don't really wonder what they came from.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> Opinion time. Strictly for fun only.


Voice your feelings and / or opinions!

.


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

"...Thank You God for the primordial ooze..."

I love this one.... I have never understood why Evolution *HAS* to debunk or deface creation... *shrug*

Its not my line but I'll use it: Couldnt "Let there be light" simply be a metaphor for The Big Bang?


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Who says God didn't have a hand in evolution? Just a slight nudge or kick in the pants to get things rolling.

"...Thank You God for the primordial ooze..." is a variation of what I like to say when people ask was it God or evolution (science geek in family).


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

onemyndseye said:


> "...Thank You God for the primordial ooze..."
> 
> I love this one.... I have never understood why Evolution *HAS* to debunk or deface creation... *shrug*
> 
> Its not my line but I'll use it: Couldnt "Let there be light" simply be a metaphor for The Big Bang?


definitely agree, the bible is full of metaphor and can't always be taken literally.  these statements are pretty much where I stand on the issue.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

You all should check out Kenneth Miller. I saw a talk he gave at UMass and it was very good. He is extreemly intelligent and a great public speaker who does a great job blasting the fanatics yet allowing room for being both a scientist and person of faith.

I personally think the debate is stupid. The evidence is clear, its not an either or question and the ooze is what we have to study, learn from and what we should be bound to protect and fix.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> Opinion time. Strictly for fun only.


Voice your feelings and / or opinions!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Me? If so I thing I had, but I guess rereading it might be confusing. Ooze all the way!


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

"_The idea that that this universe in all it's million-fold order & precision is the result of blind chance is as credible as the idea that if a printshop blew up all the type would fall down again in the finished & faultless form of the dictionary_" -Albert Einstein
I agree with a combination of science & spirituality. I didn't use the word religion-religion never made me feel close to God, but Nature has. Science is a wonderful thing, too, it keeps us wondering, & learning the how & the why of things. So I'll thank God for the Primordial Ooze!


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> "The idea that that this universe in all it's million-fold order & precision is the result of blind chance is as credible as the idea that if a printshop blew up all the type would fall down again in the finished & faultless form of the dictionary" -Albert Einstein


 I've never heard that quote before. Thank you. 
_Who or what do you think Albert Einstein 'thought' or 'felt' created the primordial ooze?_ 
Again, this is for fun only.

My friend who has a PhD from MIT gave me some very interesting insights to how people 'felt' and 'thought' in the physics dept (positive) and how people 'felt' and 'thought' in the Social Sciences dept (negative) towards the idea of G_d. *I was surprised !*. 
At SUNY Stony Brook 20 years ago, at times it felt like the majority of the entire campus was negative.

What I love about my country is the fact that we have freedom of speech. I realize that in some countries, at some workplaces, at some schools and some other places; people are not FREE to express their thoughts, their feelings or their opinions openly. They are either oppressed by the government, academia, or their peers if they think 'differently'. The idea that people can share their thoughts, feelings or opinions is refreshing and wonderful. The idea that we can share ideas is a priceless freedom. Our thoughts, feelings and opinions are our own. They are not right nor wrong, they are 'OURS'. And we have the right to have them. The luxury to share is wonderful. It would have to be the most priceless freedom I appreciate in my country. We do not have to be 'right' or 'correct' or agree with everyone else. I appreciate differences, and I always learn from others. That is what makes the world a beautiful place.

So, if you have the right and priviledge to have the freedom to read and write here, why not exercise this right in this forum and either express anonymously (vote) or share with a post?

I encourage each to be *brave*, and not to think that you MUST AGREE with everyone or anyone.

I am sure Einstein must have 'felt' in the minority a lot of his life. But he was brave to share his ideas.

Again this is for fun only, feel FREE to share your thoughts, feelings and opinions.

NO ONE WILL ATTACK OR BELITTLE WHAT YOU SAY. (I hope.)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

Who do you think created that Ooze? There are so many unexplained things in this world, how could one not to belive?


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> how could one not to belive?


 That to me is one of many interesting parts. Please expand. Again, your post is yours. You own it. Exercise your freedom. Share with others. Be BRAVE. At times it takes courage when you do not know how people may react to what we say, write or post.

Exercise your freedom. Stand tall, stand proud AND SHARE. (please).


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

This is some very deep water. There was a time that I would have jumped in head long but now'a'days I tend to stand on the bank and watch. 

My personal insight is slightly skewed by my upraising (christian boarding school). I have developed my own ideas since I was released from school but they don't change what I belive our origins are. I simply belive there is too much completeness in our universe for anything to have evolve. Adapt, yes, but not to the extent that evolution takes it. Life as I know it requires so many structures to exist and so many structures that requre life to exist that they had to happen simultanious.

Just my $.02
dale


----------



## itchy201 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thank you primordial ooze.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Evolution is just God's tool kit.

Any rational person knows that science has nothing whatsoever to say about things beyond the physical realm, nor even if there are things beyond the physical realm.

It's also helpful to remember that the whole of science is prefaced on one grand assumption which it cannot prove: Nature is all there is.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

SkinniMini said:


> "_The idea that that this universe in all it's million-fold order & precision is the result of blind chance is as credible as the idea that if a printshop blew up all the type would fall down again in the finished & faultless form of the dictionary_" -Albert Einstein


EDIT - References found

"I believe in Spinoza's God, Who reveals Himself in the lawful harmony of the world, not in a God Who concerns Himself with the fate and the doings of mankind." - Einstein's response when asked if he believed in God.

Albert Einstein - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

See also Pantheism.

Pantheism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Works for me.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Great thread. Frozen oak - deep pool? The DEEPEST pool! To me, this is the only question that really has any meaning.

Thank you God for the primeval ooze? LOL! There may be more truth in that statement than in most of the books in the world.

Why is the structure of DNA so elegant and simple? Why does 80-90% of our DNA contain no apparent useful information?

hehe, this could go on and on...........

Personally, I agree with the quote that nature makes a stronger argument for God than most of what can be found in organized religion.

Here's the question that intrigues me..... "What happens in the first five minutes after you die?"


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

Well, for me it's: _Thank you, Goddess for the primordial ooze and for giving me the curiosity to want to learn all about it._



> Here's the question that intrigues me..... "What happens in the first five minutes after you die?"


There is a guy, Dr. Raymond Moody, who has written extensively about "near death experiences" where people report what they experienced after several minutes of clinical death. He feels that those who have experienced this were given a glimpse into an afterlife. Other scientists think that is a bunch of hooey and feel there is a perfectly rational biochemical explanation for what goes on after clinical death.

Interesting reading to say the least.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> Any rational person knows that science has nothing whatsoever to say about things beyond the physical realm, nor even if there are things beyond the physical realm.


 From what I understand about physics, Physicists at times study things that cannot be seen or felt. At times the theories that they study would have the layman listening and trying to differentiate the line between their ideas, theories and reality. They have wonderful minds.



> Why is the structure of DNA so elegant and simple? Why does 80-90% of our DNA contain no apparent useful information?
> 
> hehe, this could go on and on...........
> 
> Personally, I agree with the quote that nature makes a stronger argument for God than most of what can be found in organized religion.


 Guiac_boy - please share. With your training, background and work - I would love to hear more about your thoughts, feelings and opinions along these lines. I love the fact that as adults we have the freedom to share these in a written forum. Most precious freedom I cherish. Please share more.



> Here's the question that intrigues me..... "What happens in the first five minutes after you die?"


 From your experience with patients and their families - what have you experienced?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Lets be careful folks. 

Comments such as...

"Foolish atheists just try to abuse science to support their idiotic world view."

and ...

"So anyone who thinks that life "just happened" is beyond foolish."

...fly in the face of those that do not share a similar pattern of belief. We are trying to keep this open but insulting groups with a differing belief will shut this thread right down.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Primordial ooze is composed of one part ether and two parts caloric. 

Scientists who could not admit there are some things they do not know discovered primordial ooze. 

Primordial ooze is governed by the principal if something is unknown put forth a theory that can neither be proven correct nor proven incorrect. 

Primordial ooze is taught in the same class as astrology and alchemy.

If you are a PHD who wrote a thesis on primordial ooze, then please take these comments with a light heart.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey, I know.. let's start a new thread about Intelligent Design.

*opens can of worms*


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Jimbo205 said:


> From what I understand about physics, Physicists at times study things that cannot be seen or felt.


Sure, but ultimately they are still physical entities. Dark matter is still physical, if it exists.

I guess you could really start to split hairs and debate over what it means to "exist" and what it is to be "physical"...


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> I would love to hear more about your thoughts, feelings and opinions along these lines. I love the fact that as adults we have the freedom to share these in a written forum. Most precious freedom I cherish. Please share more.





> We are trying to keep this open but insulting groups with a differing belief will shut this thread right down.


At times, it takes courage to speak your mind - for anyone. But as a freedom, it must be exercised with care. I appreciate the privilege it is to read and post, everyone's and anyones post, but we must always be sensitive to how others may react to them. That does not mean that you should NOT share, but I guess...

Share with Care.

In the meantime, I waiting with anticipation to hear from somone in the Biology or Botany field, or environmental sciences. Or more details from members who have already posted.

Let the dialogue continue (please)!

And (to me myself) if I can not personally myself touch it, it is not physical. That does not mean that it is NOT physical! But to me as a layman, it is physical only as far as I can follow the Physicsts LINE OF THOUGHT. Which to means, do 'I' think it is PHYSICAL or 'feel' it is physical. 
Like I said, physicists have wonderful minds and they contemplate amazing things.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I guess the question begs to be asked- Do you believe in evolution, whether it be a plan started by some god or a spontaneous chance?

Which quickly turns into: Do you believe in God or not? which then quickly turns to: Do you believe in the God?

Thats a pretty dangerous question since this forum is comprised of people from around the world, encompassing a huge variety of backgrounds and beliefs. If one just considers 4 of the major religions, this question has the potential to upset about 1/2 the world.

I don't see why this has to be an either/or question. Regardless of my beliefs, there is absolutely no reason why one cannot accept evolution as a scientific fact yet still be a spiritual person. Ask my mother-in-law, an evolutionary botanist and christian minister, or as I mentioned before, look up Ken Miller.

Why is it that someone who feels differently is automatically labeled with a negative sounding word, athiest, infidel, non-believer? Fine, call me what you will. Give me that red letter to wear. My lack of faith has never hurt, oppressed or mentally scared anyone.

That does not mean I think religion is bad or wrong. I have no problem with anyone's beliefs as long as they are compassionate and understanding of others. So, for me, nature is my god; the highest power. I don't ask what more there is except to try and better understand this natural world through the process of science


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

dennis said:


> I guess the question begs to be asked- Do you believe in evolution, whether it be a plan started by some god or a spontaneous chance?
> 
> Which quickly turns into: Do you believe in God or not? which then quickly turns to: Do you believe in the God?
> 
> That's a pretty dangerous question since this forum is comprised of people from around the world, encompassing a huge variety of backgrounds and beliefs. If one just considers 4 of the major religions, this question has the potential to upset about 1/2 the world.


I have to agree, and chose not to vote in this particular poll.
Every beautiful thing was derived somewhere, so this question is basically asking what your religious beliefs are, using aquatic plants as a base.
IMO, there are specific boards intended for such discussions, and if people choose to discuss those issues, that would be the place to do it. I choose to keep my beliefs private, and I guess I don't have to read this thread if I don't want to, but I know the potential it has to blow up and become something we don't want to deal with on a friendly aquascaping board.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> At times, it takes courage to speak your mind - for anyone. But as a freedom, it must be exercised with care. I appreciate the privilege it is to read and post, everyone's and anyones post, but we must always be sensitive to how others may react to them. That does not mean that you should NOT share, but I guess...
> 
> Share with Care.


I find it amazing and wonderful to hear people's reaction to art and the expressions it brings to them. The fact that this is living art makes it more amazing; and therefore possibly peoples reactions to it.

People's reactions are their own, and the reactions and emotions belong to them. But why should they not be able to share? Because ours are different? That would be a shame.

Respect must always be maintained, and everyone should be able to express themselves. That is the privilege of the freedom of speech; and that is what makes it so precious. The fact that in so many places - countries, academia, workplaces: people are silenced.

That is what makes me most proud of my country - that I have this freedom and realize that not everyone is able to enjoy this. But realize that freedoms at any time can be lost.



> In the meantime, I waiting with anticipation to hear from somone in the Biology or Botany field, or environmental sciences. Or more details from members who have already posted.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

For the sake of harmony I agree with Jan that the subject of religion is a dangerous subject, and ones beliefs are best kept private. Tolerance is a wonderful thing as long as it not hypocritical.

Secularists who bash Christions in the name of tolerance are hypocritical. Christions who attack abortion doctors are hypocritical. People who equate fundemental Christions with Islamic fascists are ...., something, I don't know if hypocritical is the right word, more like blinded by their own bigotry. Muslims that riot, burn, and kill because of a cartoon are hypocritical. The world is full of hypocrisy involving ideals and religious ferver and how people interact or react to those beliefs. If peope were truly tolerant of everyones beliefs without judgement, the world would be a truly safer and happier place. Some people say anyone who becomes so self absorbed into their own beliefs where it becomes a passion or cause by it's very nature would opress that belief on other people if given the chance. An atheist, particularly in the political spectrum may be as oppresive as a religious finatic. Perhaps it is all part of human nature and a flaw in the ooze. Dang blasted ooze.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

I second that (or 3rd). Tolerance is something today's society utilizes very little of, whether it is religion politics, parenting, driving or every day life. One who hides behind religion inflicting acts of violence, ignorance, bigotry and hate claiming it is in the name of there God. Has no clue. We all came from the same source whether it is an "ooze" or an "omnipotent being".
( just my 2 cents worth)


----------



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

Tolling, trolling, trolling.......okay, I'll bite and respond to this thread.

I'm in the camp that believes that these threads have the potential of dividing an otherwise happy community. I find that threads such as this is usually dominated by two groups (christian fundamentalists vs atheists). The fundamentalists tend to use this as a forum to get their message across and the atheists get upset with religion thrown in their face.

For sure this is a generalization, but I've seen this happen many many times. It usually ends up bickering between two sides. Question is do we really need this type of discussion here. 

Lets get real and smell the coffee here, we can't handle Eheim vs Fluval let alone God vs Atheism

Cheers

Frank


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't know if it has to be a devisive conversation, or if people that speak up here are driven by alterior motives or not... you will have to ask Jimbo what his reasons were for bringing this up, but I think for people who need and seek comfort and a helping hand, they are better served by seeking out those able to give it and not in a forum like this.

As an outside observer so to speak, I can understand why our society is embracing more traditional values and turning against the absurd flooding of political correctness, and personal expression without restraints. Hedonistic self indulgence only goes so far until it becomes self destructive. I can understand why some people of faith feel persecuted by a secular movement. I want to celebrate Christmas and have a "Christmas tree" not "holiday tree". It does not bother me to see a cross in a city logo, or to have "in God we trust" printed on money. Just because I choose not to believe in God does not mean I must take away the way others choose to express their faith. I admire the role religion has played in culture, and a completly secular society has no culture.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

Robert Hudson said:


> ...and a completly secular society has no culture.


Sure it does, it's just not a culture that is recognized by those outside a particular religious tradition. The old religions started as a way to imprint the culture on a human being who might not live much past 25 years of age, during a time when the written word barely existed among nomadic tribes that had no other way to record and preserve useful knowledge. Now that we're inundated with permanent media records of nearly everything, that function has lost its purpose.

"Don't eat pork" was good advice that was incorporated into the religion when eating pork could kill you. Now it's a tradition without purpose, and will probably fade away over time, barring the return to a Mad Max society. Same with many other religious traditions that are still a part of our culture. Some folks want to 'conserve' those traditions, others want to 'progress' beyond them. Their interaction gives birth to political movements, which is way cool.


----------



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

Robert Hudson said:


> I don't know if it has to be a devisive conversation, or if people that speak up here are driven by alterior motives or not... you will have to ask Jimbo .


Hi Robert,

I wasn't implying that anyone here at APC is posting with alterior motives (yet).

All I wanted to say is that threads like these no matter how good intentioned tend to end up dominated vocal individuals from the the said two camps.

I've been a member here for about a year and have not really noticed any political/religious theads. So I'm hoping we don't obsess about this stuff

Anyway, I'm off to fight Algae, or is it Algea

Frank


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Well religion as a whole goes back to the dawn of man and is part of man's evolution. Throughout history religion was used as a way to intergrate conquered societies. The religious melting pot. Religion shaped countries, made countries. But I am more interested in modern tradition, modern history. 
Our laws are based on christion/judaea doctrine. Our whole sense of right and wrong, good and evil. Light and dark. The force and the dark side. Mordar and the white wizard. Tradition makes you rooted. Makes you part of something bigger than your self. Brings order to chaos. It doesn't have to make sense or be logical, because it is tradition. Thats why I respect religious tradition. Even if I do not believe it, I still respect it. If I ever get to go to Europe, I would love to visit a cathedral that is hundreds of years old. I would be awestricken.



> All I wanted to say is that threads like these no matter how good intentioned tend to end up dominated vocal individuals from the the said two camps.


I understand what you are saying. And I agree it often turns out that way, but it doesn't have to, and I find it interesting it hasn't yet gone that way!


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey Robert,

If you haven't watched this series, I think you would enjoy it:

Amazon.com: Joseph Campbell and the Power of Myth: DVD: George Lucas,Bill Moyers,Joseph Campbell (III)


----------



## Fisher of Men (Oct 19, 2004)

Well,

judging from my name and my signature, I'm sure you'll know where I fall on this issue  I will test the waters of tolerance from the 'non-believers' (no put-down meant, just don't know what other term to use...). 

Here goes.... I believe in God and in creation as written. Could God and evolution work together? Certainly, but if this were the case I personally believe God would have let us in on this in His word and not told us that it happened another way. 

I do believe God allowed for adaptation (after all, he intended for his creation to inhabit the whole world and certainly would build into the genetic code/DNA the ability for his creation to adapt to the very diverse climates and conditions on this planet), but not for any type of darwinian evolution.

I don't slight you for disagreeing with me but that's the world from my point of view. All discussions welcome


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank you, primordial ooze. 

I am a proud atheist. It's a belief set like anyone else's, based on my background, life experiences, and personal convictions.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi Fisher,

Any 'organized religion' depends on a leap of faith that the documents upon which that religion is based are indeed coming from God. Once that leap is made there seems to be a real chasm between those that lept and those that didn't. From where I stand, not having made any leap, there are chasms all around and no real compelling reason to think/believe that a leap in any particular direction is the 'right' choice in terms of a religion to adopt. So I have only to turn to empirical evidence to try to understand the universe around me. Reconciling faith and reason may very well be impossible.

But, if somone wants to leap, great. Just don't get annoyed if I don't follow. :bounce:


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> Beautiful Aquatic Plants! Wow!
> 
> Opinion time. Strictly for fun only. Voice your feelings and / or opinions!
> 
> ...


Strictly for fun only. Voice your feelings and / or opinions!

*Well, I am impressed. It does seem that we do have some members that do seem able to handle and execise the freedom of speech in a respectful way. That in itself is an accomplishment.* I love the posts that members have shared, even if I do not necessarily personally agree with everything they said. But that was the point. Strictly for fun only. Voice your feelings and / or opinions!

I find it a shame that some people would rather shut down the possibility of hearing or reading people's thoughts, feelings or opinions *just because they differ from their own. That is a shame.* We have a diverse world for a reason. I would also love to hear from someone from other countries.

And for the record, _from what I was taught _about science; *everything is a THEORY and NOTHING is a fact*. I do not feel threatened by that. It means like anything in life, I need to verify what I feel is true. True scientists do not feel threatened by this idea. Because TRUTH lasts the test of TIME. Theories are proven true on a regular basis, but they are still theories. Ideas. Theories.

This is a place to share and I will let you know where the poll came from. 
I hope you will enjoy.

And let the dialogue continue. Again, I hope to hear much more from everyone and anyone that would like to share. And if someone wants to be anonymous and just vote. Feel free to do that.

*Again, share with care. *

Everyone has the right to post and have their thoughts, feelings and opinions respected. If you agree with someone, fine. If you don't, that is okay. Just be sensitive to how what you post may be received.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> you will have to ask Jimbo what his reasons were for bringing this up


 Okay, for anyone that wanted to know the answer to this - here it is - it is almost too simple - IT HAS TO DO WITH AQUATIC PLANTS.

I know some members may find that hard to believe but it is true. And from some of the posts, it is obvious that they did not get that part.

The next part is also simple. I had just received a shipment of aquatic plants and while figuring out how to put tease them apart and plant them with forceps and put them into the substrate - *I WAS ADMIRING THEM*.

The next part was just a natural expression of how I was feeling. How could something so intricate and so beautiful and so amazingly completely un-logical ever have been created? This was not a swamp weed, this was intricate and BEAUTIFUL.

Well, my next thought was also a natural part of who I am and part of my being. I felt total and complete admiration for my Creator and what a completely perfect job I felt he did in the simple job of creating JUST ONE PLANT. And to me, I consider him the Creator of the world.

Then came the next part. My father was a high school biology teacher. I know what happens to scientists in the scientific community if they do not 'toe the line'. As such, I know what I was taught in school. Again, I wonder. My mind is filled with thoughts, feelings, opinions and theories and ideas. And I appreciate and consider them all. Many wonderful minds have conceived many intricate and complex scientific ideas. Heck, one even 'created' and 'invented' insulin. Without which I would be as dead as a doornail within 3 days. Fact. (Yeah, I know I have also said that there are no such things as a fact, only theories; but follow me here.)

Almost final step, I wondered - How many other people have EVER had the same reaction while admiring their AQUATIC PLANTS. (Yes, this again people has to do with and is related to AQUATIC PLANTS.)

I figured I would also attempt to interject some humor into the poll.

And yes, maybe I have considered the thought, feeling, opinion, and theory that MAYBE this BEAUTIFUL AQUATIC PLANT *is related to ALGAE*; how ironic? The one thing that I cannot stand and think is awful and ugly is also necessary and wonderful in its own way; and may be RELATED to the thing that I think is beautiful. How humorous? Heck, one of my fish needs to eat the darned stuff. Maybe I am related to this slime? Maybe when I am not living up to my responsibilities and duties, maybe I am BEHAVING like this stuff. Hopefully, overall I am not. Maybe when I consider all that God has done for me, maybe I feel like slime or algae. Or maybe I feel like that absolutely beautiful aquatic plant that beyond all odds actually is able to grow underwater where there is very, very little organic carbon naturally; and God is caring for me and my family like I am trying to care for my Aquariums.

By the way, has anyone noticed that I never in the poll gave a definition of -G_d ? That is up to the reader. The entire poll is up to the reader.

The reader can interpret the poll ANY WAY THEY WANT.

Heck, I probably change the way I would vote from time to time.

This was an attempt to see how other people FEEL when they admire their beautiful aquatic plants. 

And something Faruk had said about his interview with Justin Law influenced me as well. I would love to read that interview someday.

So continue, share, feel, think, have opinions, have theories, enjoy this wonderful hobby with AQUATIC PLANTS and enjoy!

*I actually would think with 12,591 members or more, that there would be MANY DIFFERENT points of view.*

So dive on in! Enjoy the hobby. Let us know how you enjoy it. And

Share with care

:grouphug:


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

This thread is now closed. Any further discussion on this topic will likely cause resentment & hard feelings but not add much to the debate. I understand that Jimbo is trying to take an aquatic plant angle to this topic, but many people don't see it that way and these discussions don't end up doing much to fulfil the mission of APC or promote the hobby.

Other websites provide many forums appropriate for debates about the merits of one's beliefs.


----------

